

12% of e-mail users have actually tried to buy stuff from spam - doodyhead
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/07/12-of-e-mail-users-try-to-buy-stuff-from-spam-e-mail.ars

======
satyajit
Hmmm... I have! I admit. Well no v1agra :-) Just that VistaPrints spams like
crazy with their 500 bizcards for $9.99 deal, and I have bought clicking on
that ... If you haven't, you might want to as well...

